
Each Lyft ride costs $0.14 in AWS fees - ericzawo
https://twitter.com/MohapatraHemant/status/1102401615263223809
======
NicoJuicy
Wow. And I have 15 cloud apps on a 30$ Windows server.

And I thought Windows was expensive... ( In the past)

Serious though, how can this be this expensive. Is it because of
microservices?

